# Complained about Blue Mercury and...



## Beauty Mark (Sep 5, 2008)

At the beginning of August, I had a really bad experience at Blue Mercury and complained about it to the corporate. They were super gracious and offered to send a gift card to my home address.

I never received it. I emailed them again around August 20th. They have my correct home address, but they said that they'd send another.

I haven't received either. I don't know what happened. I don't think anything is getting stolen in my mail (I receive many packages, and I would think they'd get stolen faster), and I find it unlikely that it would happen twice.

While I don't really care that much about it, it sort of sucks that they promised to send something to me and did not. What would you do?


----------



## frocher (Sep 5, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 6, 2008)

That's a shame! It sounds like this comany is just saying they'll send you a gift card to appease you. Is there a number you can call? I believe you have every right to complain. While I think it was good of them to make good on their part by offering you a gift card, it was bad of them to not even send one at all and then you contact them a 2nd time and still no gift card. The company should make due on its promises.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 6, 2008)

It really annoys me, because I didn't think that they would send anything to me. I didn't expect anything; I just didn't want the sales girl to glare at me and wait excessively while she flitted around, trying on perfumes (she claimed to only be able to work at one section, and I had to wait for another girl to finish ringing up people; I assume that the girl playing around could ring people up, since she did after I was done).

I hope I didn't come off as greedy by asking twice.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It really annoys me, because I didn't think that they would send anything to me. I didn't expect anything; I just didn't want the sales girl to glare at me and wait excessively while she flitted around, trying on perfumes (she claimed to only be able to work at one section, and I had to wait for another girl to finish ringing up people; I assume that the girl playing around could ring people up, since she did after I was done).

I hope I didn't come off as greedy by asking twice._

 
I don't think you were being greedy. You had a bad incident, they should make right on their claim to send you a gift certificate. I just wish some companies wouldn't brush people off when they complain. These businesses need to know that they have morons working for them and that their customers aren't happy.

BTW what kind of store is Blue Mercury?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 6, 2008)

ahhh yes blue mercury. i have freelanced in blue mercury and i have had customers remark to me " thank u for being so nice, everyone in here is so rude."
the store i work in has a clientele that spend $800 a pop on everything from skin to cosmetics. basically some of the girls that work in the store i work in act like if u dont have a $500 bag and a benz key they could care less about u. 
In an economy where ppl cant feed their families and cant pay for their home u should appreciate that someone is in your store shopping period. cause without customers ppl like me and the salesperson that did whatever wouldnt have a job. 
emal marla (the ceo) if u have to. make sure someone knows about your complaint. 

and blue mercury is a sephora like store with high end skin and color and a spa. lots of htf likes too.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone acts like that.
You shouldn't be snobby to someone who is trying to buy something from you.


When I go shopping I don't always wear makeup and dress up.
And I've had similar experiences.

I  feel I get treated differently when I wear makeup, to when I'm not.

And no one should.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 6, 2008)

Write a letter on Planet Feedback. The public shame will probably spur them in to action.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_ahhh yes blue mercury. i have freelanced in blue mercury and i have had customers remark to me " thank u for being so nice, everyone in here is so rude."
the store i work in has a clientele that spend $800 a pop on everything from skin to cosmetics. basically some of the girls that work in the store i work in act like if u dont have a $500 bag and a benz key they could care less about u. 
In an economy where ppl cant feed their families and cant pay for their home u should appreciate that someone is in your store shopping period. cause without customers ppl like me and the salesperson that did whatever wouldnt have a job. 
emal marla (the ceo) if u have to. make sure someone knows about your complaint. 

and blue mercury is a sephora like store with high end skin and color and a spa. lots of htf likes too._

 
I have the gut feeling it was because I went in jeans, a  t-shirt, and had my $12 bag that looks $12. The girl who finally waited on me was awesome; I just don't know why the other girl had to be a rude. I wasn't some dumb kid who wanted a full makeover for nothing; I just wanted to buy some foundation.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 10, 2008)

Perhaps it's coincidental, but the customer service woman contacted me again to confirm I received the gift card.

Still haven't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This is too weird.


----------

